# Handheld shower for Jacuzzi



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello I am in the process of remodeling my bathroom. Now we are looking for a jacuzzi/whirlpool and my wife wants a handheld shower to use in the jacuzzi. 

Now we have a corner shower in the bathroom and the jacuzzi will be seperate. We want to be able to use the handheld shower piece to rinse out the jacuzzi or ourselfs after the bath. Is there away to do this? Is there some special adapter/diverter piece I need to install to direct the water to the handheld and the tub simultaneously. Im not a plumber but so far me and my father have been doing everything and so far no problems but we are trying to figure out how to make this happen.

I know that the jacuzzis dont come with built in handhelds but its a good idea. 

Can anyone give me some help or information??

I want to mount the handheld in the jacuzzi or wallmounted at the top of the jacuzzi so I can use to to clean the tub without maxing out the hose.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A hand sprayer is an option with roman tub fillers. It's a new valve install for the tub, not an add on. The valve needs to be differen then the standard one because it has to be able to divert the temperature mixed water to the filler or the hand sprayer. By the way -It's called a hand sprayer, not a hand held shower.


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

alrighty, so roman tub fillers is the direction I will look into. Thanks Mike!!

btw I had a feeling "hand held shower" wasnt correct but i was hoping someone would understand. 

Thanks Again!!


----------

